# First TT bike, feels strange!



## speccy1 (30 Sep 2014)

As per the title, after nearly 15 years of cycling I`ve bought a Felt TT bike, as I always enjoyed doing TT`s on my normal road bike.

I took it out for a ride around the town on Saturday afternoon for a 3-4 mile test ride, and thought I was going to die!

What a strange riding position? I kept thinking I was going to tip over. I know I`ll get used to it with practice but did anybody else who took it up find the same thing? I don`t want to make myself look a muppet! Luckily I have the winter to get the hang of it before the next season


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Sep 2014)

Have you got a turbo? Perhaps spend some time on that getting used to the position. And good luck!


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Sep 2014)

One of my mates who is a former elite racer told me the first time he rode his current TT bike he nearly fell off because of the position. He then said I could borrow it. I haven't taken him up on his kind offer.....


----------



## speccy1 (30 Sep 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Have you got a turbo? Perhaps spend some time on that getting used to the position. And good luck!


Actually yes, that`s a good idea I didn`t think of that. Cheers


----------



## G3CWI (30 Sep 2014)

Skip the turbo. Go straight to rollers. Far more amusing.


----------



## speccy1 (30 Sep 2014)

G3CWI said:


> Skip the turbo. Go straight to rollers. Far more amusing.


Used to have a set........sold them shortly after!!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (30 Sep 2014)

Just keep riding it, you'll get used to it. 

First couple of times I rode my Planet X, I averaged about 14mph! so precarious did it feel.

Three things I've noticed as a novice:

1. Position feels unnatural and awkward without lots of practice,
2. For me, being more aero means compromising on power, mainly because I find it much more difficult to control my breathing in a tuck position. Still just as quick on a road bike on training runs.
3. Leg muscles need time to adapt to the new position.

For these reasons, I've converted an old aluminium Trek into a winter TT trainer with the option of mudguards! 

Peculiar looking beast, but all my own work, and I'm exceedingly proud of it!


----------



## derrick (30 Sep 2014)

I had a go on a mates a while back, was interesting to say the least, don't go sucking wheels.Just keep at it.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Sep 2014)

What felt wierd? Have you not been using clip-on bars on your road bike?

If you have but have now changed to a TT bike, if it feels unstable (particularly if it feels like it is going to tip over forwards), chances are your position is bad!


----------



## speccy1 (30 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> What felt wierd? Have you not been using clip-on bars on your road bike?
> 
> If you have but have now changed to a TT bike, if it feels unstable (particularly if it feels like it is going to tip over forwards), chances are your position is bad!


Balancing felt very weird, kept reaching for the outer bars in a panic! No not been using clip on bars on my normal bike, aero bars are totally new to me


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Sep 2014)

Then it might be a case of getting used to it, but if it feels particularly unstable, you might be too far over the front end.


----------



## speccy1 (30 Sep 2014)

I`m going to keep at it for a few weeks to see what happens, I`ll be having a bike fit done on it too, so at least I`ll know it`s set up correctly


----------



## speccy1 (30 Sep 2014)

My profile photo was taken on a 25TT about 6 months ago, as you can see just a normal bike, that`s all I`ve used until now!


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Sep 2014)

speccy1 said:


> I`m going to keep at it for a few weeks to see what happens, I`ll be having a bike fit done on it too, so at least I`ll know it`s set up correctly



Personally, I'd hold off an a bike fit on a TT bike. I am not at all convinced many fitters can even ball park a rider on a TT bike, never mind the fact you can't see aero or measure it with a ruler! I've read loads of garbage about time trial positions too, seems to be an obsession with flat backs, pushing the saddle right forward and getting as low as your bike and flexibility will allow at the front (hence loads of people hanging right over the front end of their bikes and then not being able to ride in a straight line)... I became 15% more aero by raising the front end about 4cm!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> What felt wierd? Have you not been using clip-on bars on your road bike?
> 
> If you have but have now changed to a TT bike, if it feels unstable (particularly if it feels like it is going to tip over forwards), chances are your position is bad!



To be fair, I find clip-on bars on a road bike to be even more unstable than riding a dedicated TT bike.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2014)

I couldn't get used to the aero section of the bars on my TT bike. so ended up flogging them off and fitting reversed interrupter levers as main brakes so I could keep the bar-end shifters and run cables under the bar tape. The only PITA now, is the rear wheel will not come out (or go back in) with the tyre inflated but I only really used mine for fast 10-15 mile blasts when the mood took me, but I was slowly being persuaded to enter events as a veteran (over 50) until my fall.
I'll have to see what I can do after (if) I recover but it'd be nice to get on my favourite bike again (its the 653 frameset bike)


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> To be fair, I find clip-on bars on a road bike to be even more unstable than riding a dedicated TT bike.



That is as you would expect as TT bike geometry is designed to be stable with weight further forward (slacker head tube angle, greater fork rake etc). Clip-on's on a road bike produce a weight distribution different to the purpose they were designed for.


----------



## speccy1 (1 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> I couldn't get used to the aero section of the bars on my TT bike. so ended up flogging them off and fitting reversed interrupter levers as main brakes so I could keep the bar-end shifters and run cables under the bar tape. The only PITA now, is the rear wheel will not come out (or go back in) with the tyre inflated but I only really used mine for fast 10-15 mile blasts when the mood took me, but I was slowly being persuaded to enter events as a veteran (over 50) until my fall.
> I'll have to see what I can do after (if) I recover but it'd be nice to get on my favourite bike again (its the 653 frameset bike)


 You fell?

What happened? Hope you were ok


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2014)

Broken Femur, repaired with an intermeduliary nail (bloody great Titanium rod + a few screws) then recently that removed and a bigger one fitted, seems to be doing the trick this time.
Hence the trike.


----------



## Brightski (1 Oct 2014)

Keep riding it, everybody is different but for me I would ride it on the road instead of the turbo, I can ride for hours in TT position on the road but on the turbo 10-15 minutes..


----------



## speccy1 (1 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Broken Femur, repaired with an intermeduliary nail (bloody great Titanium rod + a few screws) then recently that removed and a bigger one fitted, seems to be doing the trick this time.
> Hence the trike.


Blimey! GWS


----------



## speccy1 (1 Oct 2014)

Brightski said:


> Keep riding it, everybody is different but for me I would ride it on the road instead of the turbo, I can ride for hours in TT position on the road but on the turbo 10-15 minutes..


Started out riding it to work this morning, got a p**cture 3 miles in, had to go back home because of the tubeless tyres to change bikes and ended up 2 hours late for work!!!!

Not impressed so far


----------



## Brightski (1 Oct 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Started out riding it to work this morning, got a p**cture 3 miles in, had to go back home because of the tubeless tyres to change bikes and ended up 2 hours late for work!!!!
> 
> Not impressed so far


Oh no, not a good start..


----------



## jifdave (6 Oct 2014)

my newbie top tip which worked for me....

put one arm on tt bars in tt position and keep one covering the brake/hoods, ride a few mins, then swap arms. it took me about 20 mins to get the confidence i needed not to poop myself everytime i tried to get onto tt bars fully. my next ride i was flying into the tt's and now have no issues at all.

the hardest part for me was the mental block of not being near the brakes, soon as i got past that had no probs.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Oct 2014)

jifdave said:


> my newbie top tip which worked for me....
> 
> put one arm on tt bars in tt position and keep one covering the brake/hoods, ride a few mins, then swap arms. it took me about 20 mins to get the confidence i needed not to poop myself everytime i tried to get onto tt bars fully. my next ride i was flying into the tt's and now have no issues at all.
> 
> the hardest part for me was the mental block of not being near the brakes, soon as i got past that had no probs.



Still do this sometimes if I'm a little unsure of the traffic conditions ahead or just how good the road surface is.


----------



## gds58 (7 Oct 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Started out riding it to work this morning, got a p**cture 3 miles in, had to go back home because of the tubeless tyres to change bikes and ended up 2 hours late for work!!!!
> 
> Not impressed so far



I know this is slightly off topic, but it sounds like you're not using any sealant fluid in your tubeless tyres. If you put some in (suggest 'STANS NO TUBES') you won't even know that you've had a puncture as it instantly seals small punctures with only a tiny loss of pressure (couple of PSI) The sealant doesn't affect the ride feel and advantage of tubeless tyres either so it's a win win situation.


----------



## gds58 (7 Oct 2014)

Further to my above post. If you're running tubeless tyres, why not carry a spare inner tube with you so that if you get a puncture that won't 'self repair' you can then simply put a tube in gas it up and away you go in three or four minutes!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (7 Oct 2014)

+1 to the above. 
A little daft to run with tubeless tyres on a commute without either the sealant or a spare tyre.


----------



## speccy1 (7 Oct 2014)

jifdave said:


> my newbie top tip which worked for me....
> 
> put one arm on tt bars in tt position and keep one covering the brake/hoods, ride a few mins, then swap arms. it took me about 20 mins to get the confidence i needed not to poop myself everytime i tried to get onto tt bars fully. my next ride i was flying into the tt's and now have no issues at all.
> 
> the hardest part for me was the mental block of not being near the brakes, soon as i got past that had no probs.


Interesting, I`ll give that a go, thanks


----------



## speccy1 (7 Oct 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> +1 to the above.
> A little daft to run with tubeless tyres on a commute without either the sealant or a spare tyre.


Yes I agree!


----------



## mcnute (5 Nov 2014)

You don't have to be ashamed or afraid to be uncomfortable on a TT bike at first. Keep practicing on it and you'll get used to it. Concentrate on your position and ignore the minor pain. TT is not about feeling comfortable, it is about regularity and aerodynamics. 

Guys like Andy Schleck and Joaquim Rodriguez are terrible time trial riders, because they provenly don't practice the aero position they worked out on track testing sessions. One of the best riders of the world lost Grand Tour GC because they preferred comfort over working to get used to the more aero position.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2014)

mcnute said:


> You don't have to be ashamed or afraid to be uncomfortable on a TT bike at first. Keep practicing on it and you'll get used to it. Concentrate on your position and ignore the minor pain. TT is not about feeling comfortable, it is about regularity and aerodynamics.
> 
> Guys like Andy Schleck and Joaquim Rodriguez are terrible time trial riders, because they provenly don't practice the aero position they worked out on track testing sessions. One of the best riders of the world lost Grand Tour GC because they preferred comfort over working to get used to the more aero position.



Being comfortable (in terms of bike fit, obviously riding flat out is not comfortable) is important if you want to stand any chance of staying aero and getting the power out!

Additionally, looking to the pro's is a pretty poor idea in this context, they are bound by a different set of regulations to the majority of us UK time triallists, thus we are potentially able to adopt even more aerodynamic positions whilst maintaining comfort.


----------



## mcnute (6 Nov 2014)

You're contradicting yourself in your own sentence, Rob. "... we are potentially able to adopt even more aerodynamic position whilst maintaining comfort." So why you have not done it yet? Because it is NOT easy to be more aero, even not being restricted by UCI rules. It always involves concentrating above average on your training rides and it always involves using muscle groups you haven't before. 
That's why you're potentially more areo, and I AM aero.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Nov 2014)

mcnute said:


> You're contradicting yourself in your own sentence, Rob. "... we are potentially able to adopt even more aerodynamic position whilst maintaining comfort." So why you have not done it yet? Because it is NOT easy to be more aero, even not being restricted by UCI rules. It always involves concentrating above average on your training rides and it always involves using muscle groups you haven't before.
> That's why you're potentially more areo, and I AM aero.



I have not contradicted myself at all and your suggestion that I have is utterly nonsensical.

Additionally, you have misunderstood my point regarding the potential to be more aero. What I meant was under CTT rules, riders are able to do things which are known to be effective in reducing drag, which the UCI prohibit i.e. riders not bound by UCI regulations, can potentially (it is not automatic or assumed) achieve more aerodynamic positions, whilst also maintaining relative comfort.

Above average concentration and using muscle groups you don't typically use does not mean being uncomfortable!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Dec 2014)

speccy1 said:


> As per the title, after nearly 15 years of cycling I`ve bought a Felt TT bike, as I always enjoyed doing TT`s on my normal road bike.
> 
> I took it out for a ride around the town on Saturday afternoon for a 3-4 mile test ride, and thought I was going to die!
> 
> What a strange riding position? I kept thinking I was going to tip over. I know I`ll get used to it with practice but did anybody else who took it up find the same thing? I don`t want to make myself look a muppet! Luckily I have the winter to get the hang of it before the next season


Hows the TT bike now ? Did you stick with it ?


----------



## speccy1 (28 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Hows the TT bike now ? Did you stick with it ?


It`s been put at the back of the garage for the winter, will start playing again in the spring, fingers crossed!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Dec 2014)

speccy1 said:


> It`s been put at the back of the garage for the winter, will start playing again in the spring, fingers crossed!


Hmmmmmm are they really that horrible ? I have one on order .


----------



## Spartak (28 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Hmmmmmm are they really that horrible ? I have one on order .



No not at all. 
It just takes a bit of time getting the 'right' position


----------



## palinurus (29 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Hmmmmmm are they really that horrible ? I have one on order .



When set up about right they are comfortable enough. Might take some further tweaking when you first attempt some longer distances- if you want to try a 50 or a 100 for example. It's a little unpleasant to be in much the same position for longer TTs but you can stretch a bit when climbing- get out of the saddle for a bit and ride on the bullhorns, similarly you can have a little stretch at junctions when you need to cover the brakes.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Dec 2014)

palinurus said:


> When set up about right they are comfortable enough. Might take some further tweaking when you first attempt some longer distances- if you want to try a 50 or a 100 for example. It's a little unpleasant to be in much the same position for longer TTs but you can stretch a bit when climbing- get out of the saddle for a bit and ride on the bullhorns, similarly you can have a little stretch at junctions when you need to cover the brakes.


Do you think its worth getting a turbo trainer to get used to it or just go out on it ?


----------



## palinurus (29 Dec 2014)

I didn't have a turbo when I got my TT bike so I took to the roads (when I did get a turbo I found I could barely motivate myself to use it and would train on the road but plenty others do most of their structured training on a turbo- on balance it's probably useful to have one). You can work on your position on the turbo a bit but you won't get use to the 'feel' of riding on the tribars unless you ride on the road.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (29 Dec 2014)

My winter hack is an adapted Trek 1200 with tri bars I bought second hand on eBay, complete with SRAM brake levers and shifters.

I use it on club runs and for what I loosely call training runs to the gym. If I'm riding 6 days out of 7, then probably 5 of those will be on the Trek and only one on a road bike.

Result is, I now feel completely at ease on the bike, even in group situations. So my advice would be to ride the bike as often and as far as you can. If it's too good to ride outside at this time of the year, then definitely put it on a turbo, although, as been said, it's not the same as getting the bike out on the road where you actually have to steer the thing whilst remaining upright!


----------



## oldroadman (29 Dec 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> My winter hack is an adapted Trek 1200 with tri bars I bought second hand on eBay, complete with SRAM brake levers and shifters.
> 
> I use it on club runs and for what I loosely call training runs to the gym. If I'm riding 6 days out of 7, then probably 5 of those will be on the Trek and only one on a road bike.
> 
> Result is, I now feel completely at ease on the bike, even in group situations. So my advice would be to ride the bike as often and as far as you can. If it's too good to ride outside at this time of the year, then definitely put it on a turbo, although, as been said, it's not the same as getting the bike out on the road where you actually have to steer the thing whilst remaining upright!


Blowed if I would want to be in a group ride with someone using Tri Bars. No proper control when in the tuck. They are meant for TT and pursuits, and that's it. very understanding of others but they won't be quite so keen when the incident happens!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (29 Dec 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Blowed if I would want to be in a group ride with someone using Tri Bars. No proper control when in the tuck. They are meant for TT and pursuits, and that's it. very understanding of others but they won't be quite so keen when the incident happens!



Yes, I know you're right. Tend to stay either well at the back or leading from the front and I make a habit of not getting very close!


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Dec 2014)

Ive seen a few people on tt bikes on club runs . They tend to stay outside of the pack . Never really thought about that until now .


----------



## oldroadman (30 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive seen a few people on tt bikes on club runs . They tend to stay outside of the pack . Never really thought about that until now .



Hmm, club run = social(ish) ride with a few little rushes here and there. Not much fun of you are always on the front or just off the back. And a very uncomfortable ride as well. Still, you pays your money, etc... Then again, when I was managing to scrape a few bob from the sport, most riders hated TT anyway, just something to get through and leave the hard stuff to the specialists!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (30 Dec 2014)

It's not something I intend to continue indefinitely, oldroadman. 
But never having ridden a TT bike until last March, I felt it would benefit me over the winter months to continue riding in the same position throughout this winter.

Built it up in early Sept. and have ridden on it ever since. The upshot is that I now feel totally relaxed and in control on the bike and it doesn't feel in the least bit uncomfortable. If anything, my winter road bike now feels a little weird for the first mile or two!

Whether or not this will translate into slightly faster TT's in the spring is a mute point! 

And as for 'socialising' on club runs, they're all a bunch of pill*cks so I'm not bothered. 

For anyone who might know me, that last bit is untrue!


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jan 2015)

Four more sleeps until I get mine  For your own safety , keep clear of Richmond park on Monday


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (2 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Four more sleeps until I get mine  For your own safety , keep clear of Richmond park on Monday



What time? Might be worthwhile catching the train down from Norfolk just to have a good laugh after the Christmas hulabaloo.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

It took me about a month to get the position right on my TT bike. Now it's no difference to riding any of my road bikes.
But dodgy in tight groups as you have no brakes in the aero position.
Great fun to ride though, and it flies!


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jan 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> It took me about a month to get the position right on my TT bike. Now it's no difference to riding any of my road bikes.
> But dodgy in tight groups as you have no brakes in the aero position.
> Great fun to ride though, and it flies!


What bike have you got ?


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

I have a Planet X exocet2. Had it about 10 months.
You?


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jan 2015)

Mines getting put together on Monday so not got it yet but I will be testing the TT waters with a Specialized shiv elite A1.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Mines getting put together on Monday so not got it yet but I will be testing the TT waters with a Specialized shiv elite A1.


Cool bike. Shiv's are really nice.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Pikey (2 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Four more sleeps until I get mine  For your own safety , keep clear of Richmond park on Monday



I'm the most jealous, I've still got to go and con see the finance dept at work to get the c2w voucher sorted and they aren't there til Monday


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jan 2015)

Pikey said:


> I'm the most jealous, I've still got to go and con see the finance dept at work to get the c2w voucher sorted and they aren't there til Monday


Ooooooooo what ya getting ?


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jan 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> I have a Planet X exocet2. Had it about 10 months.
> You?


I like that !


----------



## Pikey (2 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Ooooooooo what ya getting ?



Planet X stealth, the version with their nice deep section wheels, thought it would be decent for my first tt bike


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I like that !


Thanks....
I went a bit mad when I bought it to be honest and got the Dura ace with the hed disc and tri spoke wheels.
I think currently they're not selling exocet's for some reason. I hope it's nothing to do with the bike itself


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jan 2015)

Planet x has some great deals on wheels right now . Im not sure if I should use my giant p-slr1's , my 38mm carbons or just buy some px wheels for it and leave the others for my tcr .


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

They always seem to have good deals on most things.
I also bought some time ago a pair of Gipiemme 60/40 carbon clinchers for general use on the TT bike.
They were originally £600, but I paid half that. Really nice true, light wheelset.
But they don't seem to sell those anymore either. I think it's a bit like "when it's gone, it's gone" type of thing.


----------



## Pikey (2 Jan 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> Thanks....
> I went a bit mad when I bought it to be honest and got the Dura ace with the hed disc and tri spoke wheels.
> I think currently they're not selling exocet's for some reason. I hope it's nothing to do with the bike itself



Had a chat to the guy in the shop when I was on the turbo trying the bike, I think they are rationalising a lot of the stock they offer to remain competitive. He said they won't be stocking shimano equipped bikes because they have to buy such massive consignments and keep them on the shelf, whereas sram are a bit more shop friendly.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

This is a similar set up to mine. Except mine is black and is Dura ace.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

And the carbon clinchers I mentioned.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2015)

Pikey said:


> Had a chat to the guy in the shop when I was on the turbo trying the bike, I think they are rationalising a lot of the stock they offer to remain competitive. He said they won't be stocking shimano equipped bikes because they have to buy such massive consignments and keep them on the shelf, whereas sram are a bit more shop friendly.


Actually, now you mention it a lot of their bikes do come with Sram.


----------

